# Cleaning cat litter (absorbable crystals) - poo into loo?



## npage123 (1 February 2019)

A few months ago I have changed from using clumping cat litter to using crystals (Tigerino from Zooplus).   

Recently I've started disposing the poo into the loo.  It's so much quicker than to put it into plastic bags and then into our domestic/black bag waste.  Obviously I try and put as little as possible of the crystals down the loo, but it's inevitable that some get in there.  Once poo-free, I thoroughly mix all of the remaining crystals in the litter boxes and flatten it off again.  

Does anyone know if this is an acceptable way of doing it, or would the crystals not dissolve and cause a blockage in the drain?


----------



## NACD (1 February 2019)

I've been using the crystals for the last two years or so and dispose down the loo too. I've never had any problems, I just always bleach the loo afterwards ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 February 2019)

What are the crystals made of?  Do we really want them in the sea, or will they have completely dissolved by the time they get there?


----------



## NACD (1 February 2019)

The brand I use says they're not toxic - the reason I started flushing was to cut back on the amount of plastic bags I was using when cleaning up after my cat, as they inevitably end up in the oceans.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 February 2019)

NACD said:



			The brand I use says they're not toxic - the reason I started flushing was to cut back on the amount of plastic bags I was using when cleaning up after my cat, as they inevitably end up in the oceans.
		
Click to expand...

If plastic bags go in your dustbin to landfill/incineration (as is the case here) they don't get to the ocean.  There is a difference between non-toxic and damaging to small fish/the food chain.


----------



## NACD (1 February 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			If plastic bags go in your dustbin to landfill/incineration (as is the case here) they don't get to the ocean.  There is a difference between non-toxic and damaging to small fish/the food chain.
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see, thatâ€™s good to know! Itâ€™s so easy to get sucked into the â€˜use less plasticâ€™ without knowing what other damage you could be doing.


----------



## npage123 (1 February 2019)

NACD I'm glad you've not had problems yet as I've had visions of causing a major blockage somewhere...

That's a very good point you're making Pearlsasinger, and I'm certainly going to look into it.  
I know other types of litter are biodegradable, or made from natural clay, which would be better for the environment.  My thoughts were the same as NACD's about using less plastic by using my litter cleaning method, but I'm definitely going to find out exactly how long the crystals take to dissolve.  Maybe I can also do my own experiment and put a handful of (unused) crystals in a glass full of water and see how long it takes to dissolve?!


----------



## NACD (1 February 2019)

Thatâ€™s a good idea npage - Let me know how you get on! Iâ€™m going to look into what theyâ€™re actually made up of too, be interesting to see what they determine â€˜non toxicâ€™ 

Youâ€™ve been very thought provoking Pearsasinger - thank you!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 February 2019)

NACD said:



			Thatâ€™s a good idea npage - Let me know how you get on! Iâ€™m going to look into what theyâ€™re actually made up of too, be interesting to see what they determine â€˜non toxicâ€™

Youâ€™ve been very thought provoking Pearsasinger - thank you!
		
Click to expand...

I have changed recently from using an exfoliator with microbeads to a natural one - and am feeling rather virtuous and somewhat guilty in equal parts!


----------



## npage123 (2 February 2019)

So far I got from a website that the crystals I use:

-  is made from silicate 
-  is compostable, so disposing of used litter is easy, and much better for the environment than simply throwing it in the bin
-  eco-friendly

But I'm going to write to the seller/manufacturer for even more details.


----------



## JennBags (2 February 2019)

You should not flush animal poo down the toilet. The wastewater treatment process is only designed to treat human waste and animal poo has much higher levels of bacteria, as well as a higher nitrate content. For example, toxoplasmosis (a parasite found in cat faeces) cannot be destroyed by sewage treatment, and therefore escapes into our waterways, jeopardizing the health of marine mammals. Most litter manufacturers warn on their packaging not to flush feces or litter down the toilet, and that is the reason.


----------



## NACD (2 February 2019)

Oh Jesus - Iâ€™ve been doing it for ages, Iâ€™m mortified! Back to plastic bags I go! Iâ€™ve bought litter before that has been advertised as â€˜flushableâ€™ Itâ€™s really naughty these companies advertise this but donâ€™t mention the damage the actual waste is doing. Thanks for the info JennBags, you really know your stuff! Looks like our investigations are in vain npage!


----------



## Theocat (2 February 2019)

I keep old plastic bags (the kind that veg come in, or loaves of bread - any bag that would otherwise just be binned) and repurpose them for cat litter duty.

If I don't have any bags I just put it straight in the bin. The clumping litter dessicates the poo so there's no smell, and in any case it is a small bin that gets changed frequently.

I don't like the idea of composting cat litter, even if it is technically possible. The compost isn't going to be ideal for growing veg in!


----------



## twiggy2 (2 February 2019)

For the dogs I use a large sack this time of year and keep it in a lidded bucket so lots of poos go in it before it is tied up and thrown. The bags themselves are recycled feed sacks.
In the summer the poop gets piled round the back of the farmyard, it's been like this for years and year-long before I arrived but in the winter I give the dogs sawdust in the runs to keep the ground dry and it creates more waste.


----------



## twiggy2 (2 February 2019)

I don't like the idea of composting cat litter, even if it is technically possible. The compost isn't going to be ideal for growing veg in!
		
Click to expand...

Can't you use it on flowers rather than veg?


----------



## npage123 (2 February 2019)

JennBags said:



			You should not flush animal poo down the toilet. The wastewater treatment process is only designed to treat human waste and animal poo has much higher levels of bacteria, as well as a higher nitrate content. For example, toxoplasmosis (a parasite found in cat faeces) cannot be destroyed by sewage treatment, and therefore escapes into our waterways, jeopardizing the health of marine mammals. Most litter manufacturers warn on their packaging not to flush feces or litter down the toilet, and that is the reason.
		
Click to expand...

OH NO!! Thank you so much for the info JennBags.  

Like NACD said - back to the plastic bags!  Because only the poo needs to be removed daily from this type of litter, I'll use my degradable doggy poo bags to put it into, and then into the black wheelie bin.  Once the whole lot needs replacing, when it can't absorb any more urine, I'll put that in the wheelie bin too.


----------



## sbloom (4 February 2019)

We use degradable dog poo bags, they're made from corn starch, I have a feeling that some are supposedly degradable but actually still break down to plastic microbeads, just faster than non-degradable ones!


----------

